# Need a solution to squatting



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, that sounds weird. But here's the back story.

I weigh 114 pounds. I'm 5 feet tall. I'm 34 years old. I have hip problems. I had hip surgery on my right hip last November (day before thanksgiving).

The surgery helped in some ways, but my hips continue to get worse and I'm not willing to have hip replacement surgery yet.

A lot of my daily farm duties involve squatting. I gather forage for my rabbits (quite a bit actually) and that involves getting close to the ground to cut the grass with scissors. (squatting)

Then I squat down to collect eggs. I squat down to trim hooves. I squat down for so many things!

Squatting is the #1 worst thing I can do for my hip pain. I've tried using a bucket, but the strong ones are too high up off the ground. My hip muscles and joints get flexed the same as squatting when I sit on a bucket and lean down to cut the grass.

I'm looking for a lightweight solution that I can carry around with me, moves easily, and is low to the ground for me to sit rather than squat.

The pain has gotten so bad, that I've had to break up my grass cutting into sections. I do enough for half a day for two rabbits at time. Sigh. Which means more ups and downs, but less time per session squatting.

It might not seem like a big deal, but living in daily pain.... I've lost weight and am bordering on underweight in order to take some of the stress off my hip joints. It's controversial. My surgeon thinks the benefits outweigh the risks to my health but my GP thinks the danger of being underweight outweighs the benefit of less hip pain.

If I could take some pressure off my hips in my daily farm chores it would mean the difference between sleeping at night and not sleeping.

Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure if you could find them there, but these are very close to the ground, very light and fold up as well










I guess you would call them collapsible foot stools or something along those lines, you can probably get them from junk shops (dollar stores) or maybe even a hardware store, not sure.

Hope that helps


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

What about one of these? My mom uses one when she's out gardening. She can kneel on it like in the picture, or she can turn it over and sit on it. I think it folds up too.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

both are great ideas!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What about the little stools they make for toddlers boys to stand on at the toilet. I have two of them that are 20 years old. They are great little stools and very light weight.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^lol, sadly I use my kids all the time  What I use (I have bad knees from having pens drilled into them at 5) is use those little black buckets from tractor supply that are full of protine for goats, when they eat it all I have about 100 empty ones and I use them all the time when I milk my girl (I dont have a milking stand) or when I go out with my sons rabbits to sit and get them calm around people. All the other ideas are great too, I just use this since I have so many of them. The toddler steps are like $5 at walmart, very cheap.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My sister has RA..she can not bend well let alone get up after pulling weeds..she has this nifty little garden chair..its called a garden rocker seat...it looks like a rubber tractor seat on a rubber bowl lol...it rocks a bit so she can move easily to work in her garden...im sure one you learnto balance it would be great lol..Amazon has them for about $25 ...it also can adjust to your height


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

happybleats said:


> My sister has RA..she can not bend well let alone get up after pulling weeds..she has this nifty little garden chair..its called a garden rocker seat...it looks like a rubber tractor seat on a rubber bowl lol...it rocks a bit so she can move easily to work in her garden...im sure one you learnto balance it would be great lol..Amazon has them for about $25 ...it also can adjust to your height


I think this is my answer!!!!

It looks perfect!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My sister loves it...she is in advance stages of RA...she couldnt play with her flower garden without it...I did saw some negative reviews on it when I looked it up, along with lots of positive reviews..but I think you are safe since you are pretty tiny, like my sister...the folks who had problems with it were on the heavy side....(200+#)


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

there is a little seat thingy its on 1 pole that you strap to your hips what about that


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well my mother has MMD and we made her a little stool that she can use to sit on to get into the lower cabinets in the kitchen. She was having a hard time getting back up without it. Maybe if the above suggestions don't work out you could get someone to build like a two step stool like one of those fold up step ladders but with a cushion seat and maybe two wheels that you can roll it around on by pulling the main handle toward you to roll to your next spot. Then the handle support that runs down to the steps/seats could work for making the getting up easier?

Just an idea.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So frustrating, I can't get that seat thingy shipped to Hawaii!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I picked a random zipcode 96701 for hawaii and Sam's club will ship it. Costs $20...is there any Sam's clubs there? 
http://m.samsclub.com/ip/garden-rocker-comfort-seat/prod5440140?ShipEstimate=true


----------

